# suture AV fistula



## lindacoder (Feb 24, 2010)

Doc performed very minimal procedure to control bleeding of AV fistula - this is how it reads:
Using a 3-0 silk suture, a figure-of-eight suture was placed directly over the bleeding point. Lower aspect of the fistula was also inspected. There is an ulcer here about 5 mm in size which is not friable. No suture was placed here however, Gelfoam was placed over both sites and then a wrap was placed over this.


----------



## courtney_stutler (Feb 24, 2010)

We use a simple repair code, 12001.


----------

